# Pic of the Day / Best Pic



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

I asked the admin (gregg = awesome) about a pic of the day or recent pics type thread and he agreed to sticky it. There are other threads similar to this one, but not of the permanent variety. Feel free to post your stuff... your best stuff, daily ride shots, it doesn't matter. :nono: :nono: Please no flaming, being a troll, or spamming.:nono: :nono: Just props...


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

I should have posted something when I started this, but alas I am at work. So I'm depending on someone else to make the first move. Por favor.


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

Alright, I'm still at work but I had a friend e-mail me a pic. Just your basic wheelie, but it's all I could come up with at the moment.


----------



## TXhucker (Jul 7, 2006)

Jumping a homemade 3' quarter pipe in front of my house


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

im quite partial to these pics


----------



## TXhucker (Jul 7, 2006)

Freerider, where were those photos taken?


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

TXhucker said:


> Freerider, where were those photos taken?


rabbit hill bike park edmonton alberta...canada


----------



## TXhucker (Jul 7, 2006)

Looks like a nice set up. How does it compare to COP in calgary? I'm headed to Calgary next month and plan to hit up COP. Can't wait.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

TXhucker said:


> Looks like a nice set up. How does it compare to COP in calgary? I'm headed to Calgary next month and plan to hit up COP. Can't wait.


sadly enough i havent hit up cop yet, i plan on doing it this summer though. i heard cop is really good (for alberta that is) but you have to remember niether cities have acess to mountians, so rabbit is in a river vally and cop is on a large foothill to the mountains.

anyway i will be headin out late august (around the 22) if i do not head up to whistler


----------



## TXhucker (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm going to be in Calgary August 21 - 24. Let's keep in touch here and maybe we can meet and hit it up together. My wife has a work thing so I'm just hanging out and riding my bike for 3 or 4 days.

As far as mountain access.....HA! I live in Houston Texas and we are flat as a pancake. The biggest hills we have are the bridges that cross the freeways! We have to drive 2 hours west towards Austin to even find hills. And then those are nothing to write home about. But it's nice and warm and we can ride all year round so I guess it's a balance.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

TXhucker said:


> I'm going to be in Calgary August 21 - 24. Let's keep in touch here and maybe we can meet and hit it up together. My wife has a work thing so I'm just hanging out and riding my bike for 3 or 4 days.
> 
> As far as mountain access.....HA! I live in Houston Texas and we are flat as a pancake. The biggest hills we have are the bridges that cross the freeways! We have to drive 2 hours west towards Austin to even find hills. And then those are nothing to write home about. But it's nice and warm and we can ride all year round so I guess it's a balance.


ya but dont you guys have all the bad lands and ****, just random steep rocky cliff faces. i dunno never been there but ya lets keep in touch and ill see if i can make it up

oh but we can ski in the winter which beats biking year round, sometimes i need a break from biking


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

how do i put i pic from my comp onto here?


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

click the button that says "Post Reply," then click on load image. find said pic, and it's pretty much straightforward from there.


----------



## TXhucker (Jul 7, 2006)

www.photobucket.com

Great site and its free. Log on and create an account. You then download photos from your computer to the site. you can then link to the pics and share them or post onwebsites. Really easy. This works great to share photos with friends and family. When e-mailing to my family, the pics would really bog down the computer and take forever to download. Now with photobucket, I send them and e-mail with links to the photos on photobucket. All they do is click and Voila! there is the photo. Check it out.

An Aggie eh? Wanna place a friendly wager on the football game between them and Iowa State this coming fall? I'm a Texan now but the Cyclones are my boys!


----------



## FreeRiderFraser (Apr 17, 2004)

spamming.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

FreeRiderFraser said:


> spamming.


how is that spam...its a non-profit site


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

Nevermind that n00b.


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

Well, if this threads for pics, I'll post one


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

You look constipated in that picture. :lol:


----------



## TXhucker (Jul 7, 2006)

Over the hip at Humble Skatepark, Humble Texas


----------



## sandyP1 (Jun 20, 2006)

the step-up at Adrenaline Skate Park (Katy, Texas)


----------



## TXhucker (Jul 7, 2006)

Nice pics Adam. Lots of rain on your side of town? Been pouring all day where I am. The radio said it has been light out west. Hoping we'll be able to get back ont the dirt this week. can't wait until soccer is over so I can start going back to Adrenaline.


----------



## sandyP1 (Jun 20, 2006)

its lighter, but still kinda dark looking. the dirt's gonna be wet for a while if this rain keeps up. it would've been rideable tomorrow, but it had to rain today. and probably the rest of the week. adrenaline thursday, downtown friday. there's supposed to be some street stuff of of Park Row.


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

sandyP1 said:


> the step-up at Adrenaline Skate Park (Katy, Texas)
> 
> very nice stuff... man, college station sucks


----------



## TXhucker (Jul 7, 2006)

adam...business parks like that can be a gold mine for street riding. Lots of ledges, stairs, loading docks and such. And many of them have funky landscaping, brick, and concrete things that can be fun. Also look for pallets, pieces of wood or metal to stack up and make your own ramps. 

Maybe we can talk the fellas into a downtown assualt on saturday or sunday. Or have plans already been laid for Friday? I'll be out of the office tomorrow. I'll check back with you Thursday.


----------



## sandyP1 (Jun 20, 2006)

TXhucker, im down for a downtown ride anytime. fridays are an always, but saturday and sunday sound good also. how bouts three days of downtown houston in a row!!!!!!!! i wanna hit up park row tonight or wednesday night.


----------



## punkmountainbiker (Jun 1, 2005)

here's one of me at the local skate park, i know it's wimpy compared to what you guys do so you dont need to tell me


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

very nice punkmountainbiker. how long was that, jump-wise?


----------



## cranberry (Nov 15, 2005)

PunkMTB'r
Man that gap looks to be 12-15 feet.:thumbsup: 
Thats not a small hit in my opinion.
Cool pic


----------



## punkmountainbiker (Jun 1, 2005)

thanks i'm only 14 and that might have been the longest jump i've ever done
i think that jump was around 13-14 feet lip to lip


----------



## Instigator (May 10, 2006)

have u ever come way short on that?


----------



## punkmountainbiker (Jun 1, 2005)

i've never come really short on it. the most that i've cased it by is probably about 6 inches with the back tire.
but it's to bad considering that the city is going to tear that place down


----------



## Instigator (May 10, 2006)

i can go over there and rip it done, as long as i can keep the pieces


----------



## punkmountainbiker (Jun 1, 2005)

haha all of the ramps are claimed i belive haha i'm not sure how the skaters are gunna get those 400 lb things outa there but it's better than the city keeping them all haha. i can't wait to get out of this town


----------



## cranberry (Nov 15, 2005)

My bud C-Mack took these today.
Mr. Tiles








Me








Me








Not too bad for a 40 year old


----------



## sandyP1 (Jun 20, 2006)

how deep is that bowl???

awesome pics!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cranberry (Nov 15, 2005)

The shallow ends are 6' or 7' and the deep bowl is 10-1/2'.
Here is a short vid of Beer-O pumping it today. Thanx again to C-mack for take'n pics.
https://s66.photobucket.com/albums/...cottyBSkatepark.flv&refPage=&imgAnch=imgAnch1

Oh...and he's roll'n 26's


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

cranberry said:


> My bud C-Mack took these today.
> Mr. Tiles
> 
> 
> ...


hey regardless of age... smooth steez, floatin' the boat in the pool, nice. I've never had a chance to ride a pool, but seems like it'd be tough with the tight trannies and lots of vert. post up some more.  damn, I'm jealous, NO good cement parks where I'm at.... none.


----------



## punkmountainbiker (Jun 1, 2005)

yeah that's pretty sweet man wish i could try


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

*360 and wallride*

These were taken last week at Winter Park, Colorado in the bike park... I just started riding again two weeks ago after a 6 year layoff... Let me know what you think.

Joel


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

*Do ya like my bike?*

Hahaha...:idea::aureola:


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

rkj__ said:


> Hahaha...:idea::aureola:


yeah doggy, pedal grind that NuRSe!!! I used to have a modded 04' air, wheelie machine in the tight single track, but def. no street/park bike, haha.

joelalamo45 - lookin' good bro, boostin' pretty big after the down time huh? hard to tell, but almost looks like you're doing a big ol' 3 in the first pic, in the mid of 180, spotting your landing in rotation... but, I could be wrong.... looks like CO has a sweet park goin' there, wish I could try it out....


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

BikeSATORI said:


> yeah doggy, pedal grind that NuRSe!!! I used to have a modded 04' air, wheelie machine in the tight single track, but def. no street/park bike, haha.
> 
> joelalamo45 - lookin' good bro, boostin' pretty big after the down time huh? hard to tell, but almost looks like you're doing a big ol' 3 in the first pic, in the mid of 180, spotting your landing in rotation... but, I could be wrong.... looks like CO has a sweet park goin' there, wish I could try it out....


I don't think he's pedal grinding. That's judging by his body and foot position. Looks like clipless pedals too?

Yup, he's doing a 360.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

XSL_WiLL said:


> I don't think he's pedal grinding. That's judging by his body and foot position. Looks like clipless pedals too?
> 
> Yup, he's doing a 360.


good call will. that is definitely not a pedal grind. And yes, clipless pedals at a park. I am soo cool.


----------



## [CrazyRick_11] (May 14, 2006)

*Me So Happy To Ride*

yes this is me.....need i say more.


----------



## punkmountainbiker (Jun 1, 2005)

has the sticky run away?


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

What happened to Sticky????


----------



## Garson413 (Nov 29, 2005)

Taken Monday. Not one of my better ones, but I like the pic.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

cummings said:


> What happened to Sticky????


honestly... I don't think moderators visit this forum at all... :skep:


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

All nice pics, mad props to all of you. I may have a few in a few weeks... if I only I could work less and ride more.


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

BikeSATORI said:


> honestly... I don't think moderators visit this forum at all... :skep:


edited - Never mind


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

EVERYONE, POST IN THIS THREAD!!! It needs to be resurrected!

Here's mine.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

pavment hurts....that is a sick pic

heres another one of mine


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

Nice stuff there free rider and a sweet bike to boot:thumbsup:


----------



## Prime8 (Apr 19, 2004)

From a couple weeks ago


----------



## samalter (Jun 13, 2004)

My contribution...


----------



## rracer11 (Nov 18, 2006)

het, my first post on this forum, still learnin, but heres some pics of me hittin my ramp that i originaly made for ATVS. i just couldnt resist testing it out on my bike

BTW. great forums


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

holy crap! That looks a lot more than 14 feet! The 11ish footer I'm going to try soon looks 2/3 as long!


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

*It's just that I'm old school like that...*

Roll that rap over soul loops like that...








My boy Ben with the shot... nice timing.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Nice face too! You've retired the white tires?


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

snaky69 said:


> Nice face too! You've retired the white tires?


Ha, yeah... that's after about 6 or 7 beers... helps the extension and the facial expressions.  Yeah, I retired the whities with the new wheelset. They were fun, but too hard to keep clean. Actually, though, I kind of miss how well they rolled. My new DMR Motos look rad, though.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Cru Jones said:


> Ha, yeah... that's after about 6 or 7 beers... helps the extension and the facial expressions.  Yeah, I retired the whities with the new wheelset. They were fun, but too hard to keep clean. Actually, though, I kind of miss how well they rolled. My new DMR Motos look rad, though.


Don't drink and jump kids!


----------

